# TURLOCK  SWAP  MEET  JANUARY  27TH  &  28TH  2018



## El Hefe Grande (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 23, 2018)

I'll see you there! space HB-15


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi Tim,

Same as last year ...I will be there on Saturday and will come by !


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 25, 2018)

I'll be there Saturday, I go every year!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 29, 2018)

BLWNMNY said:


> I'll be there Saturday, I go every year!




Find anything good ?


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 29, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Find anything good ?



Not a whole lot, I found a Park  pedal wrench in brand new condition for 3 bucks. It was fun looking at all the stuff you want but don’t need.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 29, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Find anything good ?



I haven’t seen you there the last 3 or so yrs. Where you been Raf? You don’t go anymore man?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 30, 2018)

BLWNMNY said:


> I haven’t seen you there the last 3 or so yrs. Where you been Raf? You don’t go anymore man?




It's all about timing , and it just hasn't been my time.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 30, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> It's all about timing , and it just hasn't been my time.



Gotcha.


----------

